# One Minute of One Day in my Life



## Victor Smith (Apr 17, 2011)

My blog says it all.

http://isshin-concentration.blogspot.com/2011/04/veni-vidi-vici.html


----------



## jks9199 (Apr 17, 2011)

Well done.  I've met and trained a very little in a seminar with Tom Lewis; he's an incredible martial artist.  Just curious; where was the tournament?


----------



## David43515 (Apr 17, 2011)

Great read. Good luck with the weight loss and controling your diabetes. It takes getting used to, but you can do it and it sure as hell beats the alternatives.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Apr 17, 2011)

I must be thick - I could not find the name of the kata you performed.  In any case, congratulations!


----------



## Victor Smith (Apr 17, 2011)

Well to answer the questions.

The tournament was in Londonderry NH.

I hadn't mentioned the kata, it was my performance of the Gohakukai Tomari No Rohai, which it is likely you won't find anywhere.  It is a unique kata dissimilar to other Rohai kata.


----------



## jks9199 (Apr 18, 2011)

Victor Smith said:


> Well to answer the questions.
> 
> The tournament was in Londonderry NH.
> 
> I hadn't mentioned the kata, it was my performance of the Gohakukai Tomari No Rohai, which it is likely you won't find anywhere.  It is a unique kata dissimilar to other Rohai kata.


Figured it was really "local" to you -- but had to ask since I spent Saturday at Karl Hovey's Tournament down here in Virginia!  Would have been amusing if we'd spent the day at the same event -- and never connected...


----------



## Victor Smith (Apr 18, 2011)

I hope you too had a good day at the tournament. I was at Karl's tournament only one time in 1976.

I've never been able to travel beyond my area in New England these past 25 or so years.

In fact I'm shell shocked right now. I just heard that one of Mr. Lewis senior students, Dennis Lockwood, has died. You may have met him too. He was also a friend of Karl's.

May everyone be in peace.


----------



## jks9199 (Apr 19, 2011)

I just got that sad news myself.  I've met him several times; he seemed a very well respected and skilled practioner, as well as a gentleman.

To brighten things up a bit -- on Saturday, Karl Hovey's promotion to 9th dan.  (Solid red belt, in case I misunderstood.)


----------

